# Ductwork



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am finally getting around to installing my DC system, after searching forever for 5"x5"x5" snap lock wyes, that didn't cost over $20 ea. Global Industrial for those who are interested. 
My issue now is finding a fitting that will adapt a 5" snap lock pipe, to a 4" pvc pipe, or preferably, 4" dust 
collection fitting. I am searching for something as leakproof asaspossible
I am searching for something that will be as close to leak proof as possible

I


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone made that connection that could help me?

I will be forever grateful.

Jim


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Not exactly that one, but I have connected 7" snap lock to 6" PVC. I used an HVAC transition (reducer/increaser). It fit the 7" snap lock perfectly (duh!) but the PVC needs to be "adjusted" to fit. that's easy to do either suing a heat gun, or cutting slits around the edge and squeezing it (or stretching it) to fit. Then the whole thing is sealed with foil HVAC tape to make it leakproof. If you're looking for a turnkey fitting I think you're out of luck. Often getting this stuff put together is more an exercise in ingenuity than anything else.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Fred, that is what I was expecting to hear, but I was hoping, that with all the folks out there that use snap lock pipe, that maybe somebody had gotten lucky enough to find something that just happened to be a perfect fit. 
Tomorrow I will buy the reducer, and I have a few scrap pieces of 4" sched 40 and 4" s&d pipe, and will see what kind of luck I have using your method.
Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Try HD or ACE thy have 5" to 4" reducers for pipe which will fit flex tubing.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok. I'm still trying to put my ductwork together. I found a deal where I can buy 5" x 10' lengths of spiral pipe for $10 ea. 
my question is, "will regular sheet metal wyes and elbows work with spiral pipe?" Or will I need to buy fittings made for spiral pipe? 
I think I've seen spiral pipe with special fittings that are connected with snap rings or something similar.
I found this pipe at a liquidation supply store so the quantity is limited for the pipe, and I saw no fittings.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

To be sure, the easiest way might be to buy a 5" elbow and take to the liquidation store and try. I suspect they will be close, you may still need a pair of crimping pliers and some fiddling to get a tight fit, but that sure seems like a good price on spiral pipe.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Fred, but its an online store

Jim


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this copy/paste works?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/hind-sight-25803/

Being the lazy and cheap type.....we make all our own fittings.

Transitions....which I will be making a 4-5" this a.m.(for our shop) are particularly interesting.Not on the "how-to",but on the engineering.Transitions need to be WAAAAY longer than folks realize.The 4-5 that'll get rolled today will; be about 10" long.

Have to make another interesting fitting for a friends system this morning as well.Its a 5" into 8" wye,the 5" has an adj. 45* at its start end.IOWs,look at how an adj ell is constructed...........now,"pop" off one of those sections and have it as part of the,in this case,5".Its a "closing" pce on his system.

You'd like to have everything at angles based on square(45's,90's,etc.).But in reality there are times when custom pces just plain make sense.His is one of those cases.The 15-20 minutes to make a "one-off" solves a lot of problems.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow BW,

That was an interesting read. Thanks for posting that.
But, I had already made my purchase and I found a great deal. I decided not to go with the spiral pipe, which was $10 for a 5" x 10' length. I purchased 5" x 5' snap lock pipe for $3 each, and 90 degree bends for $1 each. The place is called Surplus City Liquidators and I could not believe some of the prices. And the CS are great to deal with. I haven't received my shipment yet, but I'm hoping all will be fine. 
The only thing is, they have limited quantities, but if you hit them at the right time, you could do a whole system for very little cash.
I hope this helps anyone who is looking for a supplier of metal ductwork for their shop.

Jim


----------

